# Rattling In backseat



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

It rattles next to the backseats. What im talking about, is where the windows are in the backseats, on the bottom where they meet the wall. It is all plastic and rattles like nothing.

Does it only rattle in my car or does it happen to anyone else? Anyone confused?


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

I really have no idea what ur talking about. But, what I've learned is that foam battles all rattling. So, if you know the source, I'd get some foam, from like home depot for like $1 and put that in between the plastic and the car. That should stop everything. Does it stop rattlin if you put your hand on the spot? If so, get the foam.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

that could work.... but have you replaced your back speakers? i know when i did, you have to take off the rear side panels, (the piece that i think is rattling in your car) well, after doing that, i noticed i broke a few of those plastic push thingies that mounts the panel to the chassis.... go to nissan or maybe autozone or whatever and pick some up, if you noticed you broke yours.... o... do you have subs? cuz i have a pair of 10"s so it makes a helluva rattling when im thumpin....


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I never took that off to get my back cover off to replace my subs. I just ripped the thing out (it works), so I dont have any broken plastic things. And I have 1 15" soon to be 2.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

well, i guess i over-explained... the point is, you could have broken clips. does the side panels move if you push on 'em? if theyre not broken, fill it w/ foam i guess


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Does it stop rattlin when you apply pressure to it? If so, try the foam.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

my 3rd tail-light actually rattles like crazy on my car, so I had to put some rubber stuff right under the mount.. and I had to wrap all of the wires and harnesses with electrical tape.

But when using foam be very careful, cause if you use too much, it might expand everything and crack or break your panels.


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

STEPS TO STOP RATTLE

1) pick money off money tree
2) Go buy dynamat with that money 
3) pop trunk
4) take out sub
5) install dynamat on the trunk itself, and to the spot right under your rear-panel speakers
6) also apply it directly behind tail lights

I did it a few weeks ago, and I noticed a HUGE difference. I don't have the "average" weak ass system either. im talking 1800w - car shaking - window breaking (almost) BASS...

ANYONE ELSE OUT THERE LOUDER???
*cricket noise* didnt think so


----------

